# Maignan torna col Verona col Monza o col Toro.



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

Anche la GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti. Maignan out un mese a causa della lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio. Il portiere rossonero può tornare il 16 ottobre a Verona o il 22 per Milan-Monza. Confermato anche l'ingresso di Tatarusanu in lista Uefa (se ne parla a parte NDR).

_*Anche Tuttosport: *Maignan out un mesetto. Tatarusanu in lista Uefa. Se le cose andranno per il meglio con il polpaccio di Maignan, le gerarchie tra i pali verranno ristabilite a ridosso della partita contro il Monza (22 ottobre), altrimenti si andrà alla settimana successiva (Torino il 30*)*_

*Le condizioni di Kjaer, Tonali Rebic e Origi QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/kjaer-solo-una-botta-tonali-ok-rebic-guarito-origi-e-theo.120755/


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2022)

_*Anche Tuttosport: Maignan out un mesetto. Tatarusanu in lista Uefa. Se le cose andranno per il meglio con il polpaccio di Maignan, le gerarchie tra i pali verranno ristabilite a ridosso della partita contro il Monza (22 ottobre), altrimenti si andrà alla settimana successiva (Torino il 30)*_


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche la GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti. Maignan out un mese a causa della lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio. Il portiere rossonero può tornare il 16 ottobre a Verona o il 22 per Milan-Monza. Confermato anche l'ingresso di Tatarusanu in lista Uefa (se ne parla a parte NDR).
> 
> _*Anche Tuttosport: *Maignan out un mesetto. Tatarusanu in lista Uefa. Se le cose andranno per il meglio con il polpaccio di Maignan, le gerarchie tra i pali verranno ristabilite a ridosso della partita contro il Monza (22 ottobre), altrimenti si andrà alla settimana successiva (Torino il 30*)*_
> 
> *Le condizioni di Kjaer, Tonali Rebic e Origi QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/kjaer-solo-una-botta-tonali-ok-rebic-guarito-origi-e-theo.120755/


Maledirò allegri e lubamba da qua all'eternità.
Va assolutamente aperto il santuario del santone.


----------



## TheKombo (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche la GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti. Maignan out un mese a causa della lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio. Il portiere rossonero può tornare il 16 ottobre a Verona o il 22 per Milan-Monza. Confermato anche l'ingresso di Tatarusanu in lista Uefa (se ne parla a parte NDR).
> 
> _*Anche Tuttosport: *Maignan out un mesetto. Tatarusanu in lista Uefa. Se le cose andranno per il meglio con il polpaccio di Maignan, le gerarchie tra i pali verranno ristabilite a ridosso della partita contro il Monza (22 ottobre), altrimenti si andrà alla settimana successiva (Torino il 30*)*_
> 
> *Le condizioni di Kjaer, Tonali Rebic e Origi QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/kjaer-solo-una-botta-tonali-ok-rebic-guarito-origi-e-theo.120755/


Forza Mike, speriamo solo in un rientro anticipato....nel frattempo fiducia in Tata


----------



## sunburn (24 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Maledirò allegri e lubamba da qua all'eternità.
> Va assolutamente aperto il santuario del santone.


Qui ci vedo più lo zampino dello stregone di Pogba… Mettere Oliviero in una teca di vetro prima di subito!


----------



## David Drills (24 Settembre 2022)

Solo noi ogni anno abbiamo il portiere titolare che si spacca. Incredibile


----------



## marktom87 (24 Settembre 2022)

Anche la juve è pure Handanovic i suoi problemini


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Settembre 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Anche la juve è pure Handanovic i suoi problemini


Certo, hanno la stessa età tutti e tre 

Are u kidding me?  

se non se ne sono accorti della regolarità sono inesperti
Se lo ipotizzavano e hanno confermato tata-tu-tu-sanu e Mirante allora sono inetti



visto che si sono citate rube e sfinter, pensiamo ai secondi: Perin e Onana. Non sono fenomeni ma meglio,
Molto meglio di Tatarusanu

questi sono gli upgrade da mettere in conto 

ma prendere Sepe é per esempio impossibile perché fuori budget


----------



## Rickrossonero (24 Settembre 2022)

Anche il portiere fracico incredibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Settembre 2022)

empoli juve e verona minimo.
assurdo non voglio crederci. è dura perdere il campionato quest'anno ma forse ci riusciamo.


----------



## Pit96 (24 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche la GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti. Maignan out un mese a causa della lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio. Il portiere rossonero può tornare il 16 ottobre a Verona o il 22 per Milan-Monza. Confermato anche l'ingresso di Tatarusanu in lista Uefa (se ne parla a parte NDR).
> 
> _*Anche Tuttosport: *Maignan out un mesetto. Tatarusanu in lista Uefa. Se le cose andranno per il meglio con il polpaccio di Maignan, le gerarchie tra i pali verranno ristabilite a ridosso della partita contro il Monza (22 ottobre), altrimenti si andrà alla settimana successiva (Torino il 30*)*_
> 
> *Le condizioni di Kjaer, Tonali Rebic e Origi QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/kjaer-solo-una-botta-tonali-ok-rebic-guarito-origi-e-theo.120755/


 

È ora che la difesa si dia una svegliata


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Settembre 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Solo noi ogni anno abbiamo il portiere titolare che si spacca. Incredibile


Ma in realtà pure Szecsny si è rotto, solo che loro hanno un grande secondo come Perin e quindi è quasi irrilevante.
Lo stesso Handa ha avuto noie fisiche per la famosa partita di Bologna (e l'inter ci ha perso uno scudetto, e ora infatti si è cautelata con un secondo di livello come Onana) 
Noi invece abbiamo un primo fenomenale e due terzi portieri. Ci manca il secondo.


----------



## Rickrossonero (24 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> empoli juve e verona minimo.
> assurdo non voglio crederci. è dura perdere il campionato quest'anno ma forse ci riusciamo.


Nella nostra storia le peggiori tranvate le abbiamo sempre prese quando eravamo strafavoriti.Ho paura che questo possa essere seriamente l'anno del Napoli,un pò per la stranezza della pausa mondiale,un pò per la legge dei grandi numeri e un pò perché inter è juve fanno ridere e noi due scudetti di fila non li vinciamo dai tempi di capello.


----------

